# DIY Aquarium hood?



## anasfire23

I'm looking to make or buy an aquarium hood on the cheap that I can mount Fluro's in for my 2ft tank. I have neon tetras in it and they just don't look as appealing without a light source.

If anyone has any suggestions please post them.

Any idea's will be appreciated.


----------



## Damon

http://www.AHsupply.com has DIY enclosures that you can build yourself. They give dimensions for them also.


----------

